# Ou se rangent les pdf exportés depuis iWorks



## wayne (22 Juillet 2010)

Quand j'exporte un fichier en pdf depuis pages, numbers, ou même une autre application, je n'arrive pas a retrouver mon fichier. La recherche ne le trouve pas, les messages de pages ou numbers précisent << le fichier exporté sera dispo via partage de fichiers>>
si j'exporte en .doc, en .pages, ou .numbers, je les retrouve par le petit icône en hait a droite de pages ou numbers. Mais pour les pdf..???? La seille façon de les retrouver est de me les envoyer par mail... Un comble
Quelqu'un sait quelque chose la dessus ????

Moi je coince


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2010)

Ben moi, quand je choisis d'exporter en pdt, après avoir cliqué sur suivant&#8230; il me propose de choisir l'emplacement où je vais exporter le document


----------



## ET80 (22 Juillet 2010)

Tu peut pas le lire de ton iPad. Ils ont été exporter dans un dossier de l iPad, et tu peut les retrouver en le connectant a ton ordinateur, dans l onglet application, en bas, tu selectionne page et normalement tu retrouve les documents exporter


----------



## wayne (22 Juillet 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> Ben moi, quand je choisis d'exporter en pdt, après avoir cliqué sur suivant il me propose de choisir l'emplacement où je vais exporter le document



Pour un doc de iwork ?


----------



## ET80 (22 Juillet 2010)

Je pense qu'il parle de iwork sur Mac, et non pas sur iPad.


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2010)

ET80 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il parle de iwork sur Mac, et non pas sur iPad.



exacte, au temps pour moi, j'avais pas vu que j'étais dans la section iPad  toutes mes confuses :rose:


----------

